# Looking for a new Digital Camera



## HazyDavey (Aug 5, 2017)

Photography isn't a big hobby of ours but we've always liked to keep a camera on hand for when some pictures would be nice. Now it looks like it's time for me to get a new digital camera and I'm wondering if anybody has a simple digital camera they're happy with?   

When it comes to cameras and photography,  I'm a bonehead.. 

Just looking for a not to..  expensive digital camera that's bonehead friendly and easy to use.

Thank you,
Davey.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2017)

What do you do with the pictures you take? That's an important part of the decisiom


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know much about cameras and photography, still don't know all the ins and outs of my camera, but I have a Nikon COOLPIX L620, fits in my pocket tee pocket and can be found cheaper by other sellers online.  http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product-archive/compact-digital-cameras/coolpix-l620.html 

If you go to my profile page, the newest photos in my albums from 2016 and 2017 were taken with this camera.  Not sure I had the perfect settings for each shot, but it's good enough for my needs.


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 5, 2017)

Almost anything Canon will do for you. . My next recommendation would be Nikons or Fuji followed by Sony. Go to a Best buy or Sam's club and browse.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2017)

Doesn't  your cell phone take pictures ?   Mine does.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks all for your reply's..

Camper6: Just family and friends pictures, fooling around. That's pretty much it.

SeaBreeze and Chucktin: Thank you for the info, I'll be sure to check it out have a look-see..

Falcon: My cell phone is just a low-end flip phone I have with Consumer Cellular. It does take pictures but they're not the best quality. I just have this phone for emergences or if something comes up.

Thanks again..


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 5, 2017)

You could kill 2 birds with one stone, and upgrade your cell phone, which would also net you a generally great camera device.

Consumer Cellular offers good smart phones, including Apple's iPhone.   I prefer to buy an unlocked/no contract Android from Amazon, and get a SIM card (free) from Consumer Cellular, and activate with them, phone already paid for.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a Panasonic Lumix. It is a few years old but I love it. Lightweight,small, and not a lot of gizmos. I don't have a smart phone just my trusty old Tracfone for emergencies so it is perfect for me.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 5, 2017)

Big fan of a Panasonic Lumix. I've had three models over the years. Not sure what your budget is, but here's one that you might want to consider.

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-fz80-fz82

The Panasonic Lumix FZ80 / FZ82 is an attractive all-in-one camera combining versatility, ease of use and advanced functionality to help take photographers far beyond the capabilities of their smartphone or compact camera.


[h=4]FOR[/h]

Easy to use
Powerful optical zoom
Touchscreen LCD
Effective image stabilization

[h=4]AGAINST[/h]

EVF magnification poor
No eye sensor for EVF
Weak high-ISO performance


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2017)

How do you get your pictures printed?  Do you print them yourself at home on a printer or do you get them done at the drug store?  I'm assuming you don't have a digital phone now.

From what I am reading just about any digital phone in your budget would work for you.  They are basically all the same as far as what I have read about what you need your camera for.  Set it on automatic and just point and click.  It will even turn on the flash if the light is low.

Look for something on sale with a warranty.

The ones that buy expensive cameras need them for enlarging quality and telephoto work, etc.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks again everybody, I appreciate you all taking the time to post your thoughts and ideas.. :encouragement:

Davey.


----------



## Lady (Aug 6, 2017)

Ive  got a Panasonic Lumix TZ70 , I set it to Auto  and i get excellent photos from it , its light weight which was something i was looking for , also got a Zoom  setting 
on it .


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2017)

Lady said:


> Ive  got a Panasonic Lumix TZ70 , I set it to Auto  and i get excellent photos from it , its light weight which was something i was looking for , also got a Zoom  setting
> on it .



O.K. What do you do with the photos you take.  What I have done is bought a digital photo frame. I copied all the photos I want to see on a flash drive stick.

The digital photo frame displays them and you can have a calendar alongside and the time which is handy.

You can also put music on the flash drive stick and it will play while the photos are being displayed on slide show mode.


----------



## Lady (Aug 24, 2017)

I show them on forums occasionally and enter competitions on forums too , Ive won  a couple of comps . 
But mostly they are a record of the places i visit , I put them on a USB and then look at them from time to time .
I dont think anyone of my family will look at them or be interested after i go ..

I have thought of picking one or two out and have them on Canvas , for a wall picture ..


----------

